# Livery on Blackdown Hills, Wellington Somerset



## Fizz06 (20 October 2008)

Wondering if any of you could help! We're based on the Blackdowns between Wellington and Chard and looking for livery yards that do full livery. So far I've found Southey View and the Heazle near us. Anyone know of anywhere else? 
It'll be our first horse so aren't really wired into the horse scene here yet - also if anyone has anything to say about either Southey or Heazle (good or bad) please feel free to get in touch!!

Thanks!


----------



## StefDua (20 October 2008)

Used to be Southwoods in Culmstock/Hemyock but not sure if that is still going, think it is.  

Southey are good - we sent our pony there for some reschooling earlier in the year and they are very nice.

Heazle - not sure about livery there.  Don't know anyone who has a horse there.

If I can think of any others I'll let you know.  It's worth checking the gazette and freeads as there is a nice sounding livery at the foot of the Blackdowns somewhere and they advertise when they have space


----------



## oofadoofa (20 October 2008)

I do!  But near Hatch Beauchamp so not sure if that's a bit far for you.


----------



## Fizz06 (20 October 2008)

Thanks!

Hatch Beauchamp is quite far - I think you're on the other side of the A358 from us.  I'll have a look in the local papers - I pass a yard that looks as though they do livery on the way into Taunton so maybe I'll drop in on them, but I HATE doing that - think as a YO I'd hate it if someone came to my yard without notice!!


----------



## oofadoofa (20 October 2008)

Where abouts are you?  I might be able to think of some closer ones for you.


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 October 2008)

Southey Farm is gorgeous. I went to look there before moving. Fantastic hacking and great facilities... lovely owners as well. I didn't move because they don't offer DIY and we couldn't afford their part option (which was practically full without the exercise - £85 a week!).  
I would go for them but they are very popular and when we wanted a stable we would have had to wait a month for someone to move (who was moving to Wales!).  She also takes horses in for schooling so has stables coming up regularly, but you have to wait.
If I had the money, I would choose there without a doubt.  But I don't and I have 2 horses, not 1!  

I had quite a lot of lessons at Heazle. Nice place but all I would say is that it is very busy up there, in terms of livery and in terms of people having lessons. Therefore, you won't always have sole use or even any use of the facilities!  From waht I remember, the livery up there is reasonable and there is a bridletrack next to it and some others in hacking distance.  There's a girl here called SouthWestWhippet - she works at Heazle and is lovely, so she can probably give you the low down there.

I would go with those for starters, because if you're ont he blackdowns, they are the obvious choice.

Plenty of DIY and Assisted DIY around...


----------



## Fizz06 (20 October 2008)

CC - Thanks that is really useful about Southey and Heazle. Horse is currently kept on very busy yard (250+ horses) with lots of coming and going so might actually suit him. Very good point about the lessons side of things though. Also worried about kids there as he has never been around kids. I know there is a lot of DIY around, but full offers us more support. 

Horse is currently used for hacking (normally 1hr w,t,c with a spell on a gallop track) and general riding, some light dressage. He doesn't jump so not looking for the plushest competition yard, just somewhere that has a school, decent hacking and good places for a gallop.  

Oofadoofa - we're on top of a hill in the middle of nowhere! I suppose you could say we're between Culmhead and Otterford. Nearest pub is the Holman Clavel if you know it?

Have also just found Lower Colley Farm too...?

Really appreciate all your help with this - it is hard when you don't know any of the good places or the bad ones to avoid!!


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 October 2008)

Shame you don't have any yards much closer cos Culmhead is going to encompass part of the new Herepath. I'm so gutted I will have to box up to use it!


----------



## Fizz06 (20 October 2008)

CC - Yes I heard about the herepath - should be really good! Are you on DIY nearby?


----------



## oofadoofa (20 October 2008)

Ah yes, I know the Holman Clavel very well!

Don't know too much about Lower Colley Farm, but it is meant to be very nice.  I would say probably one of the nicest in the area.  Is it just for 1 horse as may know of somewhere private near you.

And yes, the Herepath is great!  We are at the other end of it to you.


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
CC - Yes I heard about the herepath - should be really good! Are you on DIY nearby? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not within hacking distance to the herepath 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm right on the devon/somerset border now, only just within the blackdown hills catchment. Don't want to say too much as we kept it from our old yard where we were going (as a lot of them are busy bodies who took glee from our misery!), but we are at a newly started yard, so we're the first customers.  Loads of tracks and pretty riding and good facilities (some are being built).  It's between Wellington and Tiverton but still only 15 minutes from home (like West Buckland was).


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 October 2008)

http://www.lowercolleyfarmliveries.co.uk/page3.html

Lower Colley Farm

www.heazle.co.uk

Heazle.

www.southeyfarm.co.uk

Southey Farm.


----------



## Fizz06 (20 October 2008)

Thanks for the websites, had already looked at them! Am after people's views on them and also any other places that aren't necessarily online! 

Sounds as though you're the other side of the M5 - hope none of the yards I'm looking at aren't full of busybodies...I really hate that!


----------



## Cluny (20 October 2008)

Don't know if this is near enough to you, but it does sound rather fab.  Have a look at Dovecote stables  http://www.dovecote-stables.co.uk


----------



## mneeld (21 October 2008)

You could always try us! We are newly BHS Approved and not far from the Holman Clavel. Full details at http://www.comeytrowe.co.uk


----------



## LankyDoodle (21 October 2008)

You'll find that ANY livery yard has at least one busy body!  However, if you are on full livery it shouldn't be as bad - rules are usually stricter and you're not doing all of the things for your horse so won't be there as much.

You can't avoid bitchiness where horses are involved... just take a look on here!  You might be able to if you pick your stable up, dump it on a hill somewhere and go it alone, but generally not on a livery yard.  Most yards are nice, though, despite the busy bodies... that's up to you to experiment, though. A lot of people when they get their first horse do end up moving a bit before they settle (not all do).


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (21 October 2008)

I do work at Heazle (thanks Carrie!)

PM me if you want to know anything about us. Don't want to seem like I'm advertising if I post details here...


----------



## Fizz06 (22 October 2008)

Thanks guys - I should have checked back earlier!


----------

